# مشروعي مناظير ماكس موتيل محاط بجوار من ثلاث جهات



## shagrath13 (1 يناير 2011)

مشروعي السنة 4 موتيل ذو فناءات داخلية محاط بجوار من ثلاثة جهات و يحتوي صالة متعددة الأغراض و قسم رجال أعمال.

التسقيف الأسود هو خلايا طاقة شمسية تطبيقا للعمارة البيئية و تماشيا مع صفات العمارة العربية التي كانت بحق الأمثل في التناغم مع بيئتها و الاستفادة منها بشتى الطرق في عصر ازدهارها و لكن بأمكانات عصرنا الحالي و تقنياته.


----------



## shagrath13 (1 يناير 2011)

باقي الصور
أرجو الردود من أجل الفائدة و تبادل الخبرات و شكرا


----------



## shagrath13 (2 يناير 2011)

مشروع موتيل


----------



## shagrath13 (2 يناير 2011)

*مشروع موتيل*


----------



## shagrath13 (2 يناير 2011)

*مشروع موتيل 
*


----------



## حسن مشهور (2 يناير 2011)

shagrath13 قال:


> أرجو الردود من أجل الفائدة و تبادل الخبرات و شكرا


 
الأخ الكريم
شكراً على مشاركتك إيانا لمشروعك .. 
ولكن إسمح لي .. فأنت لم تقدم لنا أياً من تفاصيل المشروع لنستطيع التعليق . 
فلم ألحظ مثلاً مواقف السيارات (على فرض أنه موتيل) ؟ 
بل لم أتبين مدخل المشروع ؟ 
أما إذا كانت المشاركة بغرض بيان تمكنك من الإخراج .. 
فهو جيد بلا شك .. ولكن أعتقد أن إستخدام ألوان فاتحة 
(أو درجات من الألوان المستخدمة) ، لمكونات المشروع وما يحيط به ، سيساعد في إبراز الفكرة .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## shagrath13 (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و شكرا جزيلا أخي حسن مشهور للتعليق الجميل و لكن يبدو أن هنالك خطأ في تحميل الصور فقط رفعت صور المسقط و المقاطع و بالطبع هي أساسية للحكم على المشروع و سوف أرفعها في وقت لاحق اليوم انشاء الله و شكرا جزيلا على التعليق و بالنسبة للمشروع فهو للجامعة و كما تعلم هنالك اشتراطات الدكاترة التي قد تتعارض أحيانا مع أفكار الطلاب لكن بشكل عام المدخل و الغرف تماما في الموضع الذي حددته حضرتك و هي تتوزع بشكل حرف L كما يبدو من الشكل و بالنسبة للوسط فهو فنائين أحدهما ذو بحرات و الثاني بأشجار نخيل خاص بقسم vip 
الكتلة في الوسط تحتوي طاولات هي الكافتيريا و تحتها المطعم 
القسم العلوي هو قسم VIP 
القسم اليميني ذو السقف المائل هو صالة متعددة الأغراض ذات مدخل ثانوي للأسفل
تحت غرف النوم محلات تجارية صغيرة تابعة للموتيل لبيع التحف القديمة و الاكسسوارت و الزهور..
بالنسبة للمصفات فلم تكن مطلوبة في نص المشروع على أساس أنها مؤمنة في مكان قريب من أرض المشروع (فالأرض موجودة في الواقع)
طبعا بالتأكيد يهمني رأيك بالنسبة للتمكن من الإخراج فشكرا جزيلا عليه و بالطبع أنا اهتم كثيرا بهذا الموضوع و لكن ليس هو الأساس بل هو مكمل للعمل المعماري الذي يتم من خلال الحل الوضيفي الصحيح و الملائم.
ملاحظة أخيرة بالنسبة للمواد المستخدمة فإن الدكتورالمشرف على المشروع لديه ميل للابتعاد عن الإخراج بالطريقة العربية (الحجر الأبيض و الأسود و المشربيات و...) و يفضل مواد إكساء أحدث و أسلوب بنا أكثر تطورا و هذه إحدى النقط التي لم تعجبني لأن المشروع عربي في منطقة ذات بناء عربي و لكن ما باليد حيلة ههه..الدكتور هيك بدو .
شكرا !


----------



## shagrath13 (4 يناير 2011)

عذرا على التأخير فقد كان لدي تسليم مشروع تخطيط ..و قد تأخرت في التسليم لسوء الحظ ههه انشاء الله ما يحذفولي علامات عالتأخير.

المهم هذه هي صور المساقط و انشاء الله أرى ردك أخي (حسن مشهور) و الأعضاء الآخرين في المنتدى و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## iraqivisionary (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shagrath13 (5 يناير 2011)

الأخ iraqivisionary شكرا للرد اللطيف.


----------



## shagrath13 (7 يناير 2011)

هذا مشروعي (من أجل سؤال النظام الانشائي جدران حمالة)
الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242271.html#post2010009


----------



## حسن مشهور (7 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم 
أود بداية أن أشيد بالإخراج المتميز ، وأورد هنا بعض الملاحظات أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لها : 
يتكون المشروع كما فهمت ، فضلاً عن الموتيل ، من: ​

قاعة متعددة الإستخدامات (أفراح / مؤتمرات)


مطاعم


جمنازيوم


قسم/مركز رجال أعمال 
وكل مكون من هذه المكونات هو مشروع في حد ذاته . لذا أنصح بأن تتعمق بعض الشيء في دراسة كل عنصر على حدة ، ورصد الأفكار المختلفة وكيفية تطويعها لتناسب مشروعك .

قاعة المؤتمرات ، وبإفتراض وجود مواقف سيارات قريبة ، بحاجة إلى مدخل ومخرج مناسبين لتنزيل العملاء (Drop Off Area) وهو ما لم أجده هنا . كذلك يجب الفصل بين مدخل الخدمة ومدخل العملاء .​ 
هناك ملاحظات على القاعة نفسها ولكن ليس هذا وقته .​ 
المدخل الرئيسي ، أماكن الإنتظار (البهو) تعيق الدخول والخروج . كما أن وضع مكاتب الإدارة والسلم والمصاعد إستحوذ على ثلثي الواجهة المطلة على الحديقة الداخلية . ​ 
غرف النزلاء ، تطل على الشارع وقد يكون هذا مزعجاً للغرف بالطابق الأرضي تحديداً . كذلك ، الدخول إلى المطعم والجمنازيوم بالطابق الأرضي يتم من خلال ممر غرف النزلاء .​ 
وسيلة الأتصال الرأسي (سلم + مصاعد) غير كافية كما أنها بعيدة عن نزلاء الجناح المطل على الشارع .​ 
المطاعم ، يجب دراسة أماكن الخدمة الداعمة للمطعم وكيفية إمدادها (مطبخ ، تحزين بأنواعه ، غرف خلع ملابس وإستراحة للموظفين/للموظفات ، التخلص من المخلفات) .​ 
أخي الكريم ، لن أطيل .. ولكنني أردت فقط أن أنبه للملاحظات/ الإنتقادات التي يمكن أن تواجه المشروع . 
وبالتوفيق ​ 









​


----------



## shagrath13 (7 يناير 2011)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> أود بداية أن أشيد بالإخراج المتميز ، وأورد هنا بعض الملاحظات أرجو
> أن يتسع صدرك لها :
> ​



أخي العزيز (حسن مشهور) بداية أود أن أشكرك على اهتمامك الواضح و الدائم الذي ألاحظة في الكثير من مشاركاتك و هو ما يجعلني بصراحة أطمع بنقدك البناء و ملاحظاتك الهادفة للتقدم و رفع مستوى العمل .

بالنسبة لملاحظاتك فبداية بالنسبة ل (dropping area) فمعك حق فيها تماما .
بالنصبة للجيمنازيم فقد أخطأت حذرتك و عذرا منك لأنه ليس جمنازيم إنما هو قاعة عرض صغيرة للأعمال اليدوية.
بالنسبة للغرف على الواجهة في الطابق الأرضي فهي محلات تجارية و ليست غرف نوم و قد نوهت لذلك في تعليق سابق و تحتوي محلات قطع أثرية و زهور و ما شابه ذلك.
ملاحظتك بالنسبة للاتصال الشاقولي صحيحة ايضا فهو ضعيف فعلا.
كذلك بالنسبة للإدارة فملاحظتك صحيحة و هي كانت نقطة طلبها الدكتور لكن كان بالإمكان تجاوزها ببعض التفكير و التحليل.
الصالة متعددة الأغراض تحتاج لدراسة معمقة أيضا لكن لم تطلب بالمشروع لأن مشروع التنفيذية كان صالة متعددة الأغراض و تم دراستها بشكل معمق .
شكرا جزيلا أخي على اهتمامك و أتمنى التواصل الدائم و جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 يناير 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم .. وشكراً لتقـبلك ملاحظاتي . وعذراً لعدم ملاحظتي لوصفك لعناصر المشروع .
ما أتمناه ، وبعد أن تيسرت سبل وبرامج الإخراج المعماري .. وأصبح من السهل على أي شخص دونما دراية أن يدلي بدلوه في مجال المعمار ، هو الإهتمام بداية بالجوهر ومن ثم المظهر .
وهذه معضلة العمارة ، من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ، فالكل يسعى إلى الإبهار .. وأصبح بالإمكان الخروج بأي كتلة مهما تعـقدت نسبها وأبعادها .. وتسميتها جرأة معمارية .
لست ضد الحداثة في العمارة .. ولكن يجب أن تنـطلق الأفكار لخدمة أهداف المشروع .. 
لقد أعجبني رد زميلنا العزيز المهندس/ صلاح الدين رمضان في مشاركته ، ورده على أحد الإنتقادات بتواضع وتقليدية فكرة البرج الذي صمـمه ، وأدعوك لتصفح الموضوع من أوله .. فهذه مشاركة قيمة .
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## حسن مشهور (8 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم .. أرجو ألا يفسر كلامي على غير النحو الذي قصدته .. فلست المقصود
بأية حال .. بل هي مجرد تنفيس عما ألاحظه في كثير من المشاريع المعاصرة .
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## shagrath13 (8 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم (حسن مشهور) لا تخف فأنا لست شخصا من النوع الذي يزعل بسرعة ههه بل على العكس أنا أحترم جدا تعبيرك الصريح و الواضح عن آرائك و نقدك (أو ملاحظتك) البناءة و التي توضح نواياك الحسنة و أخذك الموضوع بجدية لتحقيق تحسن في مستوى المشروع .
بالنسبة لمن المقصود فلم أعتقد انه أنا هههه فلا تخف و أشكرك على لباقتك و احترامك و بالنسبة لتنفيس الغضب فأنا أدعوك لقراءة ردي في هذا الموضوع (و إطلاعي برايك من بعد اذنك)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241808.html
لتعرف حجم الغضب الذي أشعر فيه لأني مستاء بشكل كبير من أسلوب التعليم الذي اتلقاه في جامعتي و هو ما يتطابق مع ملاحظاتك و أنت بالتأكيد تعلم ان الإبهار بشكل عام مطلوب و لكن ليس بشكل مبالغ فيه يشوه مضمون العمل المعماري أو يخفي عيوبه لكن هذا الوضع في الجامعة ..التصحيح يتم بعد شهرين من استلام المشاريع و ينسى الدكاترة ما قد قالوه لنا و ملاحظاتهم و التي و بكل أسف تكون أحيانا لمجرد النقد و ليس للفائدة (لأنهم يناقدون أنفسهم في كثير من الأحيان) للأسف طبعا.. و لذا نضطر كطلاب نريد النجاح بعلامات عالية أن نبهر و نبهر و نبهر لأن هذا أسلوب ناجح مع كثير من الدكاترة و أكرر أسفي و لكن هذا واقع جامعتي و شكرا جزيلا و تأكد اني سعيد جدا لأي ملاحظات لأني أخيرا أجد من يقرأ المسقط و يحاول مساعدتي


----------



## shagrath13 (8 يناير 2011)

و قد اطلعت على الموضوع الذي نصحتني بالاطلاع عليه و هو مفيد حقا و شكرا للنصح


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

موفق ان شاء الله مستوي اخراج جميل


----------



## shagrath13 (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي (أمنحتب الصغير) و عقبال ما نشوفك خليفة أمنحتب الحقيقي بأعمال معمارية رائعة انشاء الله


----------



## الصبا (11 يناير 2011)

shagrath13 قال:


> مشروعي السنة 4 موتيل ذو فناءات داخلية محاط بجوار من ثلاثة جهات و يحتوي صالة متعددة الأغراض و قسم رجال أعمال.
> 
> التسقيف الأسود هو خلايا طاقة شمسية تطبيقا للعمارة البيئية و تماشيا مع صفات العمارة العربية التي كانت بحق الأمثل في التناغم مع بيئتها و الاستفادة منها بشتى الطرق في عصر ازدهارها و لكن بأمكانات عصرنا الحالي و تقنياته.


 

أفضل شئ اعجبنى فى مشروعك هو الاستفادة من العمارة الخضراء وكيفية ادخالها الوظيفى فى اجزاء المبانى المختلفة
فقد كان مشروع تخرجى هو ارض معارض دولية فى مدينة العلمين :63:وقد طبقت فيه مبادئ العمارة الخضراء ايضا ... سوف اعرضه فى المنتدى عما قريب ان شاء الله

ولكن يوجد استفسار بسيط فى سنة من سنوات دراستى كان مقرر علينا مشروع موتيل وبالفعل قمت به ولكنى عند توزيع العناصر قمت بتوزيع عنصر الاقامة فى مستوى افقي وليس فى مستوى رأسى مثل الفنادق توزيعها لعناصر الاقامة فى مستوى رأسي
ارجو التوضيح وشكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shagrath13 (12 يناير 2011)

الصبا قال:


> أفضل شئ اعجبنى فى مشروعك هو الاستفادة من العمارة الخضراء وكيفية ادخالها الوظيفى فى اجزاء المبانى المختلفة>>>>>>>>>.ولكن يوجد استفسار بسيط فى سنة من سنوات دراستى كان مقرر علينا مشروع موتيل وبالفعل قمت به ولكنى عند توزيع العناصر قمت بتوزيع عنصر الاقامة فى مستوى افقي وليس فى مستوى رأسى مثل الفنادق توزيعها لعناصر الاقامة فى مستوى رأسي
> ارجو التوضيح وشكرا
> جزاك الله خيرا



أختي العزيزة (صبا) شكرا جزيلا على الرد الجميل و بصراحة أنا من أؤيد العمارة الخضراء و الاستفادة من البيئة و الطبيعة دون الإضرار بها و كما تعلمين فعصرنا عصر تبرز فيه بوضوح ضرورة هذا النمط من العمارة و أهمية التطبيق الفعلي لأفكار العمارة الخضراء و البيئية.
المهم بالنسبة لاستفساراتك أختي , فأنت على حق لأن الموتيل عادة لا يحتوي 3 طوابق و لا ينتشر شاقوليا و خصوصا إذا كان في منطقة عمارة عربية منخفضة الارتفاعات و كذلك يجب أن يندكج ضمن النسيج العمراني للمنطقة و لكن في السنة الرابعة في كليتي عنا دكتورين , الأول بحب الموديرن و التاني بيحب الكلاسيك..و حظي بهاذا المشروع دكتور الموديرن , و لسوء الحظ لا أقصد فقط أن يكون الشكل الخارجي موديرن , لكن أيضا الحل الداخلي ..يعني باختصار الدكتور كان يتمنى لو المشروع مشروع فندق , لكن المقرر موتيل فحاول ان جعله أقرب ما يمكن للفندق.. لأنك لو أردتي الصراحة فهنالك خطأ كبير في التصميم و لسوء الحظ هو أحد توجيهات الدكتور ألا و هو غرف النوم المطلة على الشارع , بينما في هكذا مشروع فيجب أن تكون غرف النوم مطلة على الفناءات الداخلية لكن ما باليد حيلة..على كل حال هنالك عدة ملاحظات أخرى قد تكون اخطاء تصميمية أنا لست راضيا عنها لكن بشكل عام حاولت جهدي أن اخرج بحل وسط بين افكاري و أفكار الدكتور المشرف لأني في الجامعة أريد تحصيل العلامات ايضا كما تعلمين هههه..
شكرا مرة ثانية و إنشاء الله نرى مشروعك لنستفيد و نتعلم من خبرتك و وفقك الله .


----------



## shagrath13 (15 يناير 2011)

ملاحظة للأخت الكريمة* (صبا) : توجيه غرف النوم على الشارع خطأ لظروف تتعلق بموقع المشروع و عدم وجود أي إطلالات (أولا) و للانغلاق على الخارج و الانفتاح علىالداخل كما في العمارة العربية (ثانيا) و شكرا
*


----------

